# Bobbers



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How many use spring bobbers and who uses slip bobbers. And why do you use what you use. I was started on spring bobbers but see a lot of articles on using slip bobbers.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I used to use the slips all of the time when I didn't have a vex. When I found the fish in the water column I could quickly get back down to them. Now that I can see the fish I don't use them. Spring bobbers are a must have item imo. When the bite is lite they'll put double the fish on the ice.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Nothin like a good ol' schooley pole for gills. gets em every time !! A slip bobber allows you to use a bobber, that's all, bad part is, your line thru the bobber will tend to freeze if your jigging the bait. but nothing in this world as the feeling of a sinking bobber too !!


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

buy the most sensitive rod ht is a good one n don't use bobbers you will see the lite bites once you figure out what your looking for


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I like the Rapala or Frabil Spring bobbers. Perfect fit for using with a Vex.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Several rods by different makers are available that have no need of any kind of bobber.
The tip is as sensitive as any spring bobber I have ever used. One I have is called the flat liner and was 9-14 bucks depending on where you found them. Rest of them tend to run expensive. Fish 13 has a few models like I am talking about.

The standard spring bobber was a useful tool but it added to the technical problems upon the ice. Had my doubts until I tried the little more modern tech.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

No boober for me....have a st criox rod and the vex....


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Nothin like a good ol' schooley pole for gills. gets em every time !! A slip bobber allows you to use a bobber, that's all, bad part is, your line thru the bobber will tend to freeze if your jigging the bait. but nothing in this world as the feeling of a sinking bobber too !!


The foam clip on slip bobbers won't freeze up on you. They keep the bead and string under the water. I'd put a cheap spring bobber up against any pole any day. I don't leave home without them, lol.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I usually don't use a bobber. I use the small rubber bobber stops that slide onto your line. I'll set my depth with my vex and place the stop right at the top of the water. If i'm dead sticking it I just lay it on a bucket with the stop barely out of the water any bite what so ever moves the bead. If I'm jigging I hold the rod and jig and hold the bead stop ontop of the water. Very effective for tightlinning. Only thing use a rod with a big eye on the end to get the bobber stop through so it doesn't catch when you are reeling it in.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The tickle stick is my favorite rod and it is super sensitive. I no longer need to use a bobber of any kind.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

As I stated, I started with spring bobber's. I like the flat spring steel ones but now only use it on a couple poles. Seen tinguppy out on kiser with a pole that doesn't need a bobber and got one last year. I like it better than the spring bobber and plan on another one or two. I do see a lot of articles on slip bobbers and wanted to see what others are using. Most was ice fishing in Minnesota and Wisconsin and would think ice would really hamper a slip bobber. Thanks for opinions.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't remember the last time i used a float out ice fishing.... possibly back before i got my flasher.

I do use a cheap spring bobber on a couple rods but believe i watch the line more than anything. Some of the tiny jigs i use hardly have enough weight to completely straighten out even my braid line. Still prefer starting out aggressive though....... longer rod with a stiffer tip and jig in bigger hops with a little heavier jigs. When jigging this way, i don't feel a spring bobber helps at all and the stiffer rod lets you feel the bites a little better. Just my preference i spose. If i am dead sticking a rod on a bucket though, it will have a spring bobber.


----------

